# Basic Care Tips for Discus Fish



## iokoke (Feb 11, 2011)

Before you go out and buy a discus fish in your nearest pet store, you need to remember that discus fish are very sensitive when it comes to water condition and food quality. Discus fish are quite expensive and you wouldn’t want to buy one if you don’t know how to take care of it. So, here are some of the basic fish care tips that you need to follow in order for you to properly take care of discus fish in your aquarium.

First off, many people think that discus fish are only for advanced fish keepers. They couldn’t be more wrong. Taking care of discus fish is easy if you only know how to do it properly. It may be hard at first but as you get more experience, everything will become routine and easy to do.

The aquarium size is one of the most important things that you need to consider. Discus fish thrives in deep water. So, you may want to get a large tank that is both wide and deep. Discus fish can grow up to 6 or even 7 inches. Now, because you have to have at least 6 discus fish together in the aquarium, you will definitely need a larger tank.

Although it is possible for you to keep discus fish in tanks that are empty, it’s best if you put in plants, bog wood, and rocks inside the tank. These will not only make the tank look a lot better but these things will serve as a hiding place for discus fish and it will also help keep them comfortable.

Discus fish are easily frightened and if they have nowhere to hide, they will get stressed easily and can possibly hurt themselves from dashing around the tank and hitting the glass.

The water is also an important factor. Make sure that you keep the pH level of the water at 6 and also the temperature at a constant 82 to 86 degrees F.

If you want to add other species of fish in the discus fish aquarium, make sure that you try adding catfish, plecs, small tetras, and other gently and slow moving fish from South America. Just make sure that the discus fish are the largest fish in the tank.

When it comes to their food, discus fish can be fed with aquarium foods. You can feed the discus fish with frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp. Adult discus fish can be fed once a day but juvenile ones should be fed at least 3 times a day.

These are some of the factors that you need to know when you plan on caring for discus fish. By following these tips, you can be sure that you will be able to properly raise discus fish and get them to thrive in your aquarium. If you do it right, you may even get your discus fish to breed and never worry about buying another group of discus fish ever again.

You can find more articles and videos about Discus Fish at: discusfish.myvipstore.info


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

iokoke said:


> Before you go out and buy a discus fish in your nearest pet store, you need to remember that discus fish are very sensitive when it comes to water condition and food quality. Discus fish are quite expensive and you wouldn’t want to buy one if you don’t know how to take care of it. So, here are some of the basic fish care tips that you need to follow in order for you to properly take care of discus fish in your aquarium.
> 
> First off, many people think that discus fish are only for advanced fish keepers. They couldn’t be more wrong. Taking care of discus fish is easy if you only know how to do it properly. It may be hard at first but as you get more experience, everything will become routine and easy to do.
> 
> ...


The number one rule with discus .......... LOTS OF LARGE WATER CHANGES preferably very soft and neutral.. Do not crowd them, good variety of good foods. 80+ degrees. I now breeders that change water every second day. once a week 50% should be good if you are carefull feeding. No bullys in their tank either. Have fun.*r2


----------

